
Ask HN: What are your favorite software easter eggs? - jfo
Small or large, whatever, in the vein of<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;#q=recursion<p>I know there&#x27;s got to be some doozies scattered throughout history...
======
cmrx64
My favorite newish one was the snake game that was in the flash version of
youtube when a video was taking too long to buffer.

